# Maltese breeders in Missouri (or nearby states)



## jacf29 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am trying to help my parents find a Maltese puppy (female). We started the search after Max, our King Charles Cavalier died at the age of 13. 

If anyone has any information on breeders we would be very thankful. We already searched the breeders on the American Kennel Club website with no luck. The soonest we could get a puppy was in March and since I will be an extra hand around the house until I leave in late February we were hoping to get one sooner than that. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Jason Camillo


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Where are you located????


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Oops...sorry. Just read the rest of the tile.
I only know of SC, so I can't be much help. Sorry


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Max. If you go to the American Maltese Association website you can look up breeders in your area. Good luck.


----------



## jacf29 (Dec 28, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Oops...sorry. Just read the rest of the tile.
> I only know of SC, so I can't be much help. Sorry


Is flying with the puppy in cabin a bad idea?


----------



## jacf29 (Dec 28, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So sorry for your loss of Max. If you go to the American Maltese Association website you can look up breeders in your area. Good luck.


Thanks. Looking there right now.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

jacf29 said:


> Is flying with the puppy in cabin a bad idea?


I wouldn't think so. A lot of people buy puppies and fly with them. I bought some NutriCal (you can get it on Amazon) for like $8. It's a high calorie gel that you can give to her in the event you can't get food to her when she needs it. Keeps her from getting sick.


----------

